# Peter Piper packed a peck of peppers..



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 13, 2017)

... and put them on the pellet pooper.


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 13, 2017)

In da smoke..


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 13, 2017)

Getting close to the witching hour...


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 13, 2017)

Ready to plate..


----------



## tardissmoker (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks delish! Any data on mix, temps and time?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

They look delicious!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh, my Momma used to make stuffed bell peppers!
I hadn't thought about those in decades.
Sounds (and looks) Sooo Goood!


----------

